# Weltkugel wie ?



## Sordum (22. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

wie mach ich eine Weltkugel ? Ich hab noch kein passendes tutorial gefunden !


----------



## Precog (22. Februar 2003)

ich würde mal sagen, das wäre recht schwer!
du müsstest ja alle kontinente draufmalen und das wär´
ne schweinearbeit. [vor allem im richtigen maßstab...]

nimm dir ne fertige [google oder so] und pass die dann an.
[farblich... ]

cYa
victork


----------



## Sordum (15. März 2003)

Naja die Kontinente müssen nicht unbedingt drauf sein. Kann mir keiner ein tut sagen ?   Ich stehe nicht so auf *google-Bilder-klau*


----------



## Precog (16. März 2003)

hmm, ne weltkugel ohne kontinente?
was hat es dann noch miot ner weltkugel zu tun?
dann bau doch einfach ne kugel mit nem gitternetz, So was

cYa
victork


----------



## Picollus (16. März 2003)

Mh... dann willst du ja einen simplen Planeten ohne Kontinente etc machen... http://sms-textil.de/a/gfx4everredesign/tuts/planet.htm da ist n Tutorial wie man einen Planeten erstellen kann.


----------



## Sordum (16. März 2003)

am besten wäre so ne Kugel in Gitterform ! Hab leider kein 3D Max !


----------

